#       ,  -
,  ,       ,      .

1.   46    .      .
2.                 ( ,  -  ).
3.  ?    ,      ,             ?
4.           ()   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

2. 
3.      (     ) +        .
4.         ,        , .., ( ). ,  ..  -  .

----------

.     ,  :
     - ?

:     ,           .   , ..   ,    .
:
1.              ?       ?
2.     ,  :      - ?
   .

----------


## .

,     ,   ,

----------

?

1.    (2 .)
2.    
3.       (..)
4.   .

      ?
   ? ...

----------


## .

> (2 .)


1 .    ?
       .    ,    -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   - 1., 1. .

----------

:
       , ..    , "       ,        , .., ( ). ,  ..  -  ".         ?
1.       ,    .
2.     .
?
         .      ?  /   .           ?

----------

:
       -              ?
   /,   -         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,    ,   ?       ,    .
  -      ,        ,        -    .   ,    ,        .

----------

!
  ...  ...
       ,   . :      2 .,  10   ,         .    ,     -     .
     :      ,      2       ,      ...
-          ...  ,      ?

----------


## .

> -          ..


  ? -    ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------

...      )

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :


  . ,     ,     ,    -   :Big Grin: 
      ,      .

----------

,     ,       ,      ?
        -    .  ?
 .         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.



> -    .


 



> .

----------

,       .          ?

----------


## .



----------

!
 :
      - ,        (    ,     ).        :    -   ,  . -   ., ?
            ,     ,   ?     -         ?

----------


## .

> . -   ., ?






> ,     ,   ?


     .  ,   ,  ,  ,   ,  .      ,

----------

,          ?

----------


## .



----------

!  ,      15%,     .              ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   5 .    .

----------

> ,   5 .    .


  :   ,             ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 







> ?


 ,  ,   - .

----------


## Kostiy

.    -            .    ?      ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


. 




> 


,     ,

----------

!         .         .   6  .      :
1         ?
2  ,   ?
3     ?   ? 
4  ?
5    ?
6           ?

----------


## .

1. ,    .  . , ,    
2.            ,    
3. 
4.  ,        1  2017 .,     
6.       -

----------

)

----------

